# Wood Firmwares v1.41



## Another World (Dec 2, 2011)

Wood has been updated to v1.41. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> 'one piece gigant battle 2 - shin sekai (japan)' fixed.
> 'tamagotchi collection (japan)' fixed.
> 'professeur layton et l'appel du spectre (france)' fixed.
> 'power rangers - samurai' fixed.
> ...






Wood R4 v1.41 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.41 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.41 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 2, 2011)

Sweet! Keep 'em coming ywg. Thanks AW for posting.


----------



## Dust2dust (Dec 2, 2011)

I see that YWG is going beyond the call of duty, by also fixing non-scene released roms (italy, netherlands and spain versions of the new Layton).  Good work!  I'm sure it's very appreciated by most everyone here.


----------



## dhusui (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you to Goblin. Better go and start playin gigant battle 2


----------



## apd2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh bollocks I've just bought a r4idsn.com version I can't keep up with what cards the in one


----------



## Pablo3DS (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow this came fast battle I have played the one piece GB 2 patched *___* , como to english!!


----------



## trigao (Dec 2, 2011)

that was fast.... thank you great yellow goblin


----------



## pilladoll (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you YWG for your hard work!


----------



## Dreamersoy (Dec 2, 2011)

hanging on the start of the games in Gold version...


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 2, 2011)

I wonder if this one destroys any microSD cards... lol!


----------



## kineticUk (Dec 2, 2011)

YWGs releases never destroyed mSDs only r4ids.cn's wood for their r4igold carts iirc. Woods releases are always stable, r4ids.cn's not so much..

To r4ids.cn support team,
re: the *broken gba loading* bug on r4igoldwood?
(Its been broken a year now and I'm now missin it badly)
Is there any chance of a fix soon?

Anyway thanks for the update ywg.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Dec 2, 2011)

YWG, you are the BEST!


----------



## tranfeer (Dec 3, 2011)

Just try the latest one.
http://filetrip.net/f26807-Wood-R4-for-R4i-Gold-%28R4iDS%29-1-41b.html
kineticUK , would you please send a mail to [email protected] to report this bug?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 3, 2011)

YAY for fast update!
Thanks YWG!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 3, 2011)

.NDS files uploaded withing 20 mins,
i would like to ask multieple people to try them out and telling me if they work, as the previous ones had problems.

Thank you!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Dec 3, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.41
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.41
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.41


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## jeffsamsou (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello, I need the last update of the Wood R4.
For the next flashcard.
R4i Revolution for DS WIFI v1.41Card Green - DSi XL 1.4.1u
What I know is that it uses the Archiving to boot. (ILL.iL).
I'm using WOODTT 1.25, and you can not upgrade.

Thanks to those who help me.
sorry my English.


----------

